# Intel Could Buy AMD as x86 Microprocessors Lose Share to ARM – Analysts.



## vickybat (May 3, 2013)

*Intel Could Buy AMD as x86 Microprocessors Lose Share to ARM – Analysts.*

This could be a shocker.ARM is really a big threat considering the alarming pace its rising. The collaboration with nvidia as an architectural licensee has made a lot of top companies worried, especially the x86 division. Lets see where this goes.


----------



## sukesh1090 (May 3, 2013)

^^
Nah bro,not going to happen anytime soon.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 3, 2013)

If Intel Buys AMD, then there would be NO competition for CPUs and Intel will be able to establish a monopoly..
Very bad for us consumers


----------



## Shah (May 3, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> If Intel Buys AMD, then there would be NO competition for CPUs and Intel will be able to establish a monopoly..
> Very bad for us consumers



Yeah, then Intel may overprice their products as per their wish.


----------



## Desmond (May 3, 2013)

Shah said:


> Yeah, then Intel may overprice their products as per their wish.



Overprice and lose more share to ARM. I think they need to find a way to incorporate RISC or similar architecture processors in desktop machines to keep up, or try to break into the mobile market.


----------



## avinandan012 (May 3, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> If Intel Buys AMD, then there would be NO competition for CPUs and Intel will be able to establish a monopoly..
> Very bad for us consumers


If they plan to do business in US then they will not establish monopoly


----------



## coderunknown (May 3, 2013)

the regulatory bodies won't allow this to happen. they simply won't approve the deal irrespective of AMD agreeing for a buyout.


----------



## ico (May 4, 2013)

Nothing but speculative.

Closing.


----------

